
Accessible Physics Books for Beginners - lilott8
What are the most accessible physics books (think along the lines of &quot;A Brief History of Time&quot; by Dr. Hawking.  I&#x27;m currently self studying calculus; so I&#x27;ll get to the maths eventually.<p>Light on equations, heavy on intuition.  I know the range is wide if I say: &quot;somewhere between relativity and the standard model.&quot;  I think, I, personally am interested in the fundamental interactions.  But a categorized list of readings would not be opposed by me.
======
robin_reala
Carlo Rovelli’s books click for me:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carlo_Rovelli](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carlo_Rovelli)

------
nmstoker
I haven't read it (so worth checking the reviews to see if it meets your needs
and desired style) but I did immediately wonder if perhaps this would suit the
bill: Thing Explainer by Randall Munroe [https://xkcd.com/thing-
explainer/](https://xkcd.com/thing-explainer/)

